# clones for scrog?



## bde0001 (Dec 6, 2012)

I dont have experiance growing out clones. SO i'm trying to find out can i take clones from my 1 plant and grow a scrog from those clones? Pretty much if I want to scrog I want them to branch out right? that way ill have multiple heads/tops. so will a clone branch out and grow like the original mother plant or will it just grow straight up/ single cola? thanks


----------



## grownbykane (Dec 6, 2012)

in my experience clones tend to be more "branchy" than a plant from seed but it has more to do with genetics. what i mean by this is if a particular plant (from seed) was single cola dominant, its clones will also be cola dominant. If a plant from seed is very branchy, its clones will be also. Remember a clone is an exact genetic copy of the mother plant and the tendency of clones to be slightly more branchy is caused by age/sexual maturity in relation to plant size and not a change in growth characteristics.


----------



## Rob0769 (Dec 6, 2012)

I agree with Kane. Depends on genetics. But to help a little, my last grow was chemdawg og scrog under a 600w. Got 2lbs without any being topped. Am half way through flower with gdp clones same set up. Am hoping for more than the last grow. Yes you want lots of branches and also remember than if you are using a hps light, the ultra violet light will pass through the leaves. My all around ripest and best buds are in the middle of the bush.. I have the hps 600w 3-4" from tops and buds grow dense a little over an entire foot down.


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 6, 2012)

would you say og kush is suitable for scrog? I only have 1 feminized dinafem og kush and i plan to take clones from her about 4-6 and put them in seperate pots and place a screen over them and try to get multipe tops/scrog.


----------



## Rob0769 (Dec 6, 2012)

I am happy with og in scrog. Next time I will be more ready for it since it grows like a sativa. So to answer your question definitely yes. Just make sure you don't over veg because I was praying for them to stop growing 2 weeks in flower hahaha. And remember, if you are using hps that the light passes through the leaves. so about a foot and a half under the light (including the gap between the tops and the light.. so from glass to 1.5 feet down) will all get big buds. so try to plan for your plants to be a foot above the screen when they stop growing. This is only with hps. I have not tried with any other light. I use pipe cleaners to keep pulling the tops down again once a couple inches above scren. I also make the new growth tucked under the screen until no spots are left. Yeah.. crappy grammar in that one.


----------



## Rob0769 (Dec 6, 2012)

Look at my journal and it will help you on what to expect.  That is og with chemdawg but should grow similar.


----------



## Trousers (Dec 6, 2012)

You can scrog any variety. I am scrogging Lamb's Breath next to Grape Ape.
I am so happy to be back scrogging. It really is the best way to go for my tent.


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 7, 2012)

Yikes! my og's leaves are starting to curl downward and is getting rust coloring on the tips and edges of the leaves. Im gonna stop watering and see if that helps. I figured it might be a cal deficiency so I crushed up a antacid into a fine powder and mixed with water and gave a little to the plant...obviously it didnt help...didnt hurt but didnt help. Im guessing its not getting enough oxygen cuz of over water. any other suggestioons why this may be? or is it def. water in your opinion?


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 7, 2012)

freakin soil takes FOREVER to dry out. its not a good medium, i know but its all i had at the time to get my mother plant sprouted. once it gets a large root system it should dry out quicker. but yeah, again, any suggestions on why leaves are curling downward and edges and tips are turning rust color?


----------



## Rob0769 (Dec 7, 2012)

Pictures would be good but sounds like too much nutrients with the edges turning brown.


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 7, 2012)

hmmm...well i dont think that is it...i havent used any nutrients at all on it yet. didbnt have any. so I took a scoop of the best soil from my outdoor garden to make tea. I have been feeding it that. would brown edges happen if i under fertilized?


----------



## Rob0769 (Dec 7, 2012)

Possibly with magnesium or calcium deficiency. Do you use tap water?


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 7, 2012)

yes i use tap. and i dont think its a calcium def cause I crushed up a antacid(calcium carbonate) and mixed with water and watered a little bit. mayyybe magnesium. I believe epsom salt may help with that. im gonna let the soil dry out a bit more and if i dont see an improvment Ill water with a little epsom salt. if that doesnt help I will wait till the soil dries and use my hydroreasearch veg+bloom nutes.


----------

